# EMA de Avis - Benavila [IM] (26/06/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2010 às 22:09)

Algumas fotografias da EMA de Avis - Benavila, localizada na Escola Profissional Abreu Callado, em Benavila.

Foi necessário contornar um considerável perímetro de vedação e aceder através de um terreno para chegar até ao local da escola, que se encontrava de portões encerrados. 

No seu interior, num local amplo e mais elevado, encontra-se a estação meteorológica do IM.


----------



## rozzo (28 Jun 2010 às 11:44)

Sempre à caça! 

Mais uma vez.. Não há uma "alma penada" para cortar umas ervas??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2010 às 12:48)

rozzo disse:


> Mais uma vez.. Não há uma "alma penada" para cortar umas ervas??



E as ervas, curiosamente, só existem dentro da vedação da estação.

Possivelmente a escola não tem autorização para lá entrar e fazer uma limpeza.


----------

